# Life at the CIA



## castudent (Apr 10, 2006)

I am a soon to graduate high school senior who plans to attend the CIA in June or October of this year. I recently visited the college and was impressed, motivated, satisfied etc.. but the one question I did have was for the students- and not the tour guides, they always play up their school - I wanted to know from a student what life was like on campus. Cooking and the industry are my main focus yes, but I don't want my 4 years at the school to be ****. I don't want to wish I had gone somewhere else. So, I am soliciting the current CIA students and more recent graduates of their opinions and experiences at the CIA. Is the cirriculum as rigorous as it seems? whats the social life? ...haha students do still have a life right?... With Vassar and Marist near by, is there any interaction? anyways, just reply whenever convenient

thanks


----------



## siserilla (May 14, 2005)

I'm a current student, I just started in March. So I'm in B block aka taking the gen ed classes. These classes aren't very hard to me however there are people failing. Once you get into the kitchen depending on who you get it's a lot more intense.

As an student right out of high school you will probably get stuck in Hudson which is a dry dorm. I still have a "life" I don't go out every night b/c I choose not to, especially since I have class at 7am. On the weekends there are usually random dorm parties or people go across the street to the bar or there are house parties.

I don't really hang out with any Vassar or Marist people. I know people who do though.

Right now I love it. I've met some really cool people. It's cool to be around people who have the same passion as you.

If you have anymore questions you can reach me on here or email me

[email protected]


----------



## cdub1012 (May 9, 2006)

siserilla:
Check your mail. 
thanks!


----------

